# Uber Beacon



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Does anyone here on the forum have an Uber Beacon on their vehicle?

How do you get one and how well does it work?

I notice the information about it says to go to uber.com/beacon to see where it is available, but when you go to that URL, it just repeats the same information. It doesn't indicate where the beacon is being used or how to obtain one.


----------



## ryan137 (Sep 7, 2016)

This has only just been announced as starting to roll out. Chances are nobody has received one yet.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Give them credit, though, that's a pretty cool idea. I keep telling pax to hold up their phone so I can spot them in a crowd.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

They are still being made in China. Should have a container full of them in about 3 weeks. Check back around then.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

They're all over the place in the Denver . They released it last week did a 2 hour event at a bar downtown and gave them out


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Uber, if you're watching, I'll take one.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

Those are great! You can get them on ebay but yeah, they should buy stuff for their company.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

GalinMcMahon said:


> Those are great! You can get them on ebay but yeah, they should buy stuff for their company.


I checked ebay and all I found was electronic rat repellent.


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

GalinMcMahon said:


> Those are great! You can get them on ebay but yeah, they should buy stuff for their company.


These are different than the old LED signs on eBay. These let the rider choose the color so that they can see you.


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

http://www.newschannel5.com/news/uber-beacon-to-debut-in-nashville


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

So, Nashville, Miami and Denver for now.

Cool.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

This looks way more practical than the Lyft Amp, which sits on your dashboard, pointing outwards....and then (I assume) reflects back at you.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Just got mine yesterday -- distribution started Monday here in Miami.

I've only done a few rides with it installed, and only one pax has actually used it (she chose purple).

However, I think it is going to be very helpful for mall and club pickups, airport, cruise port, any big event or crowded venue. It's going to make finding each other much easier. Plus it gives pax an opportunity to show off, which they love.

The rider has to have the most current update of the rider app. I think one minute out, the app tells them to select a color, but I'm not sure it tells them why. So far I've had one pax who didn't know what it was about, so didn't use it.

The one who did use it thought it was the coolest thing ever. By lunchtime today, all 4,500 students at Coral Reef High will know about it.

I think there will be a little learning curve, but it's cool -- so _cool people will have to learn it rapidly to remain cool_. That's what tech is all about.

I'd be interested to hear how it's going in Denver.


----------



## Mrtgman (Apr 13, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Just got mine yesterday -- distribution started Monday here in Miami.
> 
> I've only done a few rides with it installed, and only one pax has actually used it (she chose purple).
> 
> ...


How did you get yours? I am in the Miami market as well


----------



## mumbles181 (Sep 8, 2016)

Any update on this?


----------



## Conor McGregor (Oct 1, 2016)

I have had mine since December. Works extremely well, especially at night. 

A pax can change the color in order to make sure it's their car. Saves me a lot of time.


----------



## mumbles181 (Sep 8, 2016)

Wish they would expand this, would love to have one. Don't see the correct ones on Ebay.


----------



## FCTropix (Jun 12, 2017)

sfodriver said:


> This looks way more practical than the Lyft Amp, which sits on your dashboard, pointing outwards....and then (I assume) reflects back at you.


It's actually not bad at all. Just got to put it close to the window, never a distraction.

My blue colored aftermarket radio/headunit is way brighter, much more distracting and also the worst for messing with your night vision when you're on dark roads.

I like my Amp. But I seem to be one of the few.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

I bought the pink mustache light on eBay when I started and a year later I'm the only person in Tucson with one. Makes it easy for pax to find me. Doubt Uber would roll those out here. Still waiting on Amp or even the mustache.


----------



## JDawg1990 (Jun 11, 2017)

Check out uberlight dot net


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Already have something similar but not even on the same planet as the real one.


----------



## Robnhud (May 24, 2017)

Any further updates on these?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I had some early issues with the Beacon, but they have been fixed. It's a great tool if pax know about it. It makes pickups in crowded venues much easier. 
I only see two downsides to the Beacon, both fixable:

Unfortunately, the Beacon is still used only in Miami, Denver, and Nashville in the US. If it were widely used nationwide, it would be much more helpful because many more pax would be aware of it and use it. I drive mostly daytime, and only get about one pax a week who actually uses the Beacon. I'm actually shocked when it changes color!
The Beacon is pretty much permanently installed in the vehicle. A magnet is glued to the windshield, and that magnet is necessary for the Beacon to work. If you sell your car, you have to pry the magnet from the windshield and find some way to attach it to the new car. If the magnet is damaged in the process, too bad so sad -- there are no replacement magnets, and no replacement Beacons. The Lyft Amp sits on your dash and does not have that drawback.
If Uber can solve those two issues, I think the Beacon would be very helpful to drivers.


----------



## Toejam (Jan 2, 2017)

Went to the hub in San Francisco yesterday to upload some documents and asked about it while there. The Uber rep said I qualify, showed me how to go to the beacon website and put in my phone number. Just waiting now to get a reply. I'm not sure if it is up and running San Francisco yet.


----------



## Bob Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

Great something else to plug in  lol


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

I want one. Sucks it's not in Detroit!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Any updates on this?


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Supposed to be coming to NYC, SF and Chicago soon:


----------



## Toejam (Jan 2, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Any updates on this?


They have been distributed in San Francisco last week. I can see where it would be beneficial if driving at night, but I drive during the day and it doesn't seem to matter if I have it or not.


----------



## LordOdin (Feb 7, 2017)

Just noticed other drivers in Chicago with it but no official announcement. Think I might have to visit a hub for one of these. Love the idea of removing it when its not in use.

Does it come with a home charger or just the car charger?


----------



## Toejam (Jan 2, 2017)

They just gave me a car charger.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SurginGeneral said:


> Supposed to be coming to NYC, SF and Chicago soon:
> 
> View attachment 177939


The REAL best use of the Beacon -- and this is something you should educate your pax on, because Uber doesn't -- is for *the pax to display their phone to you* as you approach. When the pax selects a color, the Beacon not only turns that color -- so does the face of their Uber app. So in a crowded venue, if they know to hold it up as you approach, it makes pickup much easier.


Toejam said:


> They have been distributed in San Francisco last week. I can see where it would be beneficial if driving at night, but I drive during the day and it doesn't seem to matter if I have it or not.


It's just as good in the daytime for things like festivals, daytime sporting events, airport pickups, etc.


LordOdin said:


> Just noticed other drivers in Chicago with it but no official announcement. Think I might have to visit a hub for one of these. Love the idea of removing it when its not in use.
> 
> Does it come with a home charger or just the car charger?


Just a car charger, but that is not something you need to even think about. It charges automatically; just keep it plugged in all the time.

*****
A few Beacon tips:

The Beacon operates through *Bluetooth*, so you have to have Bluetooth active on your phone.
The Beacon *must be paired to your phone.* 
To check that: on the driver app, go to Account. Scroll down and you will see Beacon listed. Under Beacon, you will see one of several messages. 
If it says Battery and any % of charge, the Beacon is paired to your phone and will work. 
If it's not paired, you will see "Not paired" or "Pairing." In either case, the Beacon will NOT work.
If it is not paired, just touching the Beacon area of Account will usually cause it to pair.
If that doesn't work, tap Beacon and then tap "Pair another Beacon." Then, enter your Beacon's serial number and pair it. The serial number is located right next to the USB port on the Beacon.

I have my Beacon mounted in the lower passenger-side corner of my windshiel. If your jurisdiction has specific locations where trade dress is supposed to be displayed, be sure to comply. 
In that lower corner, the minimal light of the Beacon does not distract me at all -- which was a concern some drivers expressed early on. If you're driving a very small car and put the Beacon in the middle of the windshield, it might be a little distracting.
EDUCATE YOUR PAX! Let them know the following:
They must have the latest update to their rider app to use the Beacon. Many pax never update their apps.
Tell them to DISPLAY the color on their phone to the approaching driver. Uber doesn't tell them much.
Not every driver is going to have a Beacon because you are in the implementation phase
The driver must have his Beacon operating for it to work. If it's not paired, it's no different that a sticker on the windshield.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

All of these extra hoops to jump through for the same garbage rates. Ha. There is nothing cool about rideshare lights. Theyre uber trampstamping your car. Hahahaha. Rofl


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Skepticaldriver said:


> All of these extra hoops to jump through for the same garbage rates. Ha. There is nothing cool about rideshare lights. Theyre uber trampstamping your car. Hahahaha. Rofl


Beacons are optional. If you don't want to use one, nobody's going to force you.

I use it because it's now pretty trouble-free and makes my life easier.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Fair enough. Different strokes i guess.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I hate stickers, but I will so have one of these in my car!


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

I have nothing useful to add...

Just that I initially read the subject as "Uber *Bacon*".


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

AllGold said:


> I have nothing useful to add...
> 
> Just that I initially read the subject as "Uber *Bacon*".


If Uber gave us BACON, they would OWN rideshare worldwide!


----------



## Bob Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

JimKE said:


> If Uber gave us BACON, they would OWN rideshare worldwide!


lol


----------



## U DRIVERS (Oct 11, 2015)

Uber has started distributing these beacons here in Las Vegas as of today. I was asked by Uber to come and get mine this afternoon.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

U DRIVERS said:


> Uber has started distributing these beacons here in Las Vegas as of today. I was asked by Uber to come and get mine this afternoon.


Cool. Go get it. You'll like it.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Remember to practice safe bacon use.



JimKE said:


> I had some early issues with the Beacon, but they have been fixed. It's a great tool if pax know about it. It makes pickups in crowded venues much easier.
> I only see two downsides to the Beacon, both fixable:
> 
> Unfortunately, the Beacon is still used only in Miami, Denver, and Nashville in the US. If it were widely used nationwide, it would be much more helpful because many more pax would be aware of it and use it. I drive mostly daytime, and only get about one pax a week who actually uses the Beacon. I'm actually shocked when it changes color!
> ...


1.) Beacon is available in SF Bay Market too.
2.) Uber gave me extra magnets - all I had to do was ask.


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

Does it stay lit once the PAX enters and you start the ride? Does it stay on in their color?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

PMartino said:


> Does it stay lit once the PAX enters and you start the ride? Does it stay on in their color?


It's lit whenever you are online, but no, not in their color.



thatridesharegirl said:


> View attachment 188624
> 
> Remember to practice safe bacon use.


In Miami, that is called a "sanG-wich!"


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

I suspect I don't drive enough to get one. I didn't even get stickers from Uber, had to print my own on sticky paper and stick them to fridge magnet sheets, had one beside my license plate (which was well lit) tonight and pax were still confused ("Are you an Uber?" "Are you my Uber?")

Nobody knows what a C-Max is, which may complicate things a bit. One guy thought I was supposed to be in a F-150 pickup truck, not sure where he got that idea, I don't own one, and certainly don't have one registered with Uber.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> View attachment 188624
> 
> Remember to practice safe bacon use.
> 
> ...


Good, because if for whatever reason that magnet breaks or one losses it; that's it for the beacon


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

UPDATE:

I think Uber changed the code on the Rider app and the rider's phone *no longer displays the color* selected. There is just a little icon showing what color they picked. At least that's what I saw on riders' phones over New Years.

If true in all markets, that's a stupid change.

If the rider can display their color to the approaching driver, it makes pickup 10x easier. Seeing the beacon on the windshield is still helpful, but both rider and driver displaying their color is MUCH better.


----------

